# Help! Fuel in the water tank - advice needed please!



## 105701 (Jul 8, 2007)

You won't believe it but this afternoon I managed to make the motoring blunder of my life! Read on for a laugh, but please treat me kindly as I urgently need some advice to try and rectify matters!

I have just taken delivery of my first motorhome - an Autosleeper Nuevo. Picked it up around midday and after a pretty thorough briefing/handover from the seller set off for home. The vehicle performed admirably on the motorway and everything was going great - until I stopped for fuel.

Then my brain must have ceased to function because I proceeded to place diesel into the water tank (yes, the WATER tank!). I obviously had not registered during the handover that the fuel filler cap was located at the front end of the vehicle although I did remember that I had been told that the filler cap was on the nearside - which is where the water filler cap is. I just didn't see the fuel filler flap in the front. 

So incredibly stupid I know - the only excuse I can possibly use is that the water filler cap looks like a fuel filler cap, it's located where you'd reasonably expect the fuel filler cap to be and it's badly labelled - ie. it's not - just a blue piece of plastic on which I can now see is the barely discernible image of a tap.

OK I'm still stupid but what can I do - other than having the tank and piping replaced at no doubt great expense?

What I have done is to drain off the diesel/water mix and have then flushed the tank 6 or more times. I've been tempted to add some detergent to the flushing water but thought better of it until I had sought advice - hence this thread! 

Is there hope for me and my motorhome? Will detergent do the trick or is there some magic solution out there that might help get rid of the final vestiges of the diesel from tank and pipework?

One good thing is that the pump has not been operated since the insertion of the diesel so hopefully the pipework beyond the pump should not have been affected.

Any advice very gratefully received. Feel free to tell me off and have a laugh if you like but please help me if you can.

Many thanks.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Oh Dork...I feel for you. It's the sort of thing that anyone, who'd just spend hours being filled with information, could do.

I don't know what you can do about it but I bet it is not as serious as filling your diesel van with petrol or vice versa. Plenty of people have done that.

Don't beat yourself up over it. It is easily done. It might help if you edited your subject heading here to say what your problem is eg "Help! Fuel in water tank; what do I do ?" or similar.

G


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Someone posted about this a few months ago... I know there is a remedy to flush tank. Your lucky you realised and its only the tank contaminated! Not a good start with your new mh, but its fixable! Someone will post very soon with the remedy im sure.


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

I thought you were going to say you'd put petrol in, much more of a potential problem 8O 

All I can think to say is that as diesel can be stored in plastic fuel cans it can't be very harmful to plastic and it should be just a case of flushing enough times until you get rid of the taste. Why not use washing up liquid to break the diesel down, this cannot be poisonous.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Its the sort of thing we would do so dont feel stupid, there must be something you could put in the tank to clean the diesel out, even so I wouldnt use the water for drinking, not for a while anyway, we have a water container with a tap which we use for making brews etc. and the tank water for washing. I hope you get it sorted soon


best wishes

Anne


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Here is the thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-644-water.html+tank+flushing

G


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Biomagic is what you need.
See www.biomagicuk.com/5.html for details.

Peter


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Help! Emergency advice needed please!*

At least you've taken it on the chin & coughed to it. Try PMing damondunc - he's the man.

Dougie.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Help! Emergency advice needed please!*



asprn said:


> At least you've taken it on the chin & coughed to it. Try PMing damondunc - he's the man.
> Dougie.


Can you PM someone if you're not subscribed to the forum ?

G


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Try this, after flushing,fill it with cheap orange squash, the sort you buy for a pound a gallon which is then made up with water, drive around for a bit and then flush it out, it should become more potable.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

We used to use a product by Clover Chemicals for washing out tanks. I think it was called Viru-Sol. Anyway, Clover can be contacted on 01663 733114

Try calling them. When someone else had the problem some time ago, the company were helpful.
Tell them what you have done, and that the tank is used for domestic fresh water.

You haven't used the pump, so that is on thing in your favour.


----------



## 105701 (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I did manage to get some sleep last night - it seems that the problem is not insurmountable! I'll re-read the responses today and decide on my strategy. I still feel a complete idiot - but no doubt in years to come I shall look back on yesterday, my first day as a motorhomer (!), with much amusement - this is what people are telling me anyway!

Thanks again - and for the sympathy. Wow, what a day!


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I think this is the info you require.

INSTRUCTIONS FOR TREATING FRESH WATER SYSTEMS CONTAMINATED WITH DIESEL.
For tank sizes of 80 to 100 litres.

Drain or hose out as much of the diesel as possible. 
Flush using hot water with detergent, & 150-ml of methylated spirits. 
Rinse well. 
Add 500-ml of Standard BioMagic WITHOUT PERFUME & fill the tank with water. Leave overnight to soak and allow BioMagic to act on the organic products present in the tank. 
Finally, rinse once more. 
There should now be no diesel taste or odour, if heavy contamination, repeat if necessary.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Dork, You have my sympathies but take comfort from this:- I probably change one or two every year for customers who have done the same thing. Unfortunately you will never get rid of the smell & taste of the diesel & the only cure is replacement tank & pump.(Its not as expensive as you might think), Steve


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dork we were in the unfortunate position of having done the exact same thing to our very first motorhome, so we can absolutely sympathise  We followed the advice of some kind soul who posted what he had used, Mr Muscle and washing powder. Although this did get rid of the diesel, it did leave the tank with the taint of washing powder  
Perhaps the other remedies suggested would be better, but have no personal experience of these.
We would unfortunately have to agree with Sergeant in that a replacement is probably the best way to go. Our tank never recovered.


----------



## 105701 (Jul 8, 2007)

The advice is getting more depressing!
Has anyone actually used any of these remedies - and has it really worked? I certainly understood from some of the posts that this _was_ the case!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

dork we *have* used one of the remedies and it did get rid of the diesel, however it did leave funny taint of washing powder  Like we said the other suggestions may be better, only thing you have to do is try them.  We could maybe have tried something else to get rid of washing powder and it could be that we used too much :roll: Check out Caktanks for replacements and have a look at the price of your particular one and then decide from there what your best option is. Put it this way whatever you try will be better than the diesel. Best of luck
Carol

PS. There are probably other companies who do replacements as well.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dork this happens at sea from time to time and once diesel got into the fresh water tank of one of our ships. Unfortunately being Trinity House that water was then pumped into several offshore lighthouses before it was noticed.

There is a material that was used on that occasion and as someone has suggested it is a citrus based product. Beyond that I can't remember but I have emailed a former colleague to ask.

In the mean time why not ask this company they may take pity on you and give you some advice or even some stuff to do the job. >Traverna<


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I have just read an article in MMM about this very thing. This was from C.A.K. and he advised NOT to turn pump on as that will only make matters worse and need all piping change and pump also. He advised a new water tank. This is the June edition (i'm still catching up from being away in France) page 194 by Jonathan Frost. contact 0870 757 2324.

His advice was to disconnect the water pump immediately and have the tank drained (which you have done). The worst thing is to pump contents into waste tank.


----------



## 105701 (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks again for all the suggestions and messages of support.

I have gone for the BioMagic solution.
I spoke to Alex Notman at BioMagic UK and he was very helpful. Apparently in Australia, motorhome hire companies are using this remedy to address the not infrequent occurrences of this problem (ie. idiots putting diesel into the water tank!). And it seems to work for them - so I'm hopeful. 

For completeness I shall report back to this thread once I have completed the treatment. Watch this space!


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Diesel in water tank*

May I make a suggestion that you have a word with CAK Tanks. They are very helpful and might know of something that you can do. My only other thought is to use Milton which will hopefully sterilise the tank.

Don't have a go at yourself, we could or have done something similar. Like a bollard jumping out and hitting you!!! You jump in the saddle having walked past the bollard and proceed to turn too tight!


----------



## 105701 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Progress report: *I have now used the Biomagic following an extensive flushing programme as per the BioMagic instructions. Having now rinsed out the tank the result seems very good - I can no longer smell the diesel and the water seems palatable enough. Success? Well maybe not because I phoned Autosleepers this morning about another matter and spoke to Trevor Radford in their service department. He gloomingly assured me that if I managed to solve the problem by flushing then I would be 'the first person he's ever come across' that has done so. He reckons that tank replacement is inevitable in these circumstances plus the bits also to come into contact with the fuel. He pointed out that even tho' I have not run the pump, the pipe from the tank to the pump will have or have had diesel in it and therefore should I now start the pump I would be compounding the problem by also contaminating the pipework, heater, boiler etc ahead of the pump. This would result in far bigger repair costs. So what to do? He's estimated £350 + VAT for replacement tank, filler cap, pipework and new pump. Doesn't sound too bad I suppose but is it really necessary?! The way that I understand BioMagic works is to combine organically with the diesel it comes in contact with, allowing the resulting mixture to be flushed clear. This does appear to have happened in the tank itself. I have actually removed the large screw-on cap on the underside of the tank (which is the low-point/sump of the tank) and I have placed my hand inside and cannot detect the presence of diesel. I would think that where ever the diesel got to so did the BioMagic - which should mean that it would have 'sorted-out' the diesel all the way to the pump. But is it worth the risk? - probably not. There we go - my decision I know. But I'd still like to see what you all think! Anyway, who wants a brew?!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dork glad to hear of your partial success. I would have thought that replacing the pump would not be required if you have not run it with the contaminated water/fuel mix. I can see the sense in replacing some of the pipework though! Phone Caktanks and ask for replacement cost as I would have thought £350 was a lot :!: However I am not an expert in any way shape or form, hopefully someone more knowledgable will be able to shed some light on your dilemma. caktanks
Once again best wishes.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Coffee*

I suppose it will be alright for making frothy coffee now though ! :wink:


----------



## 105701 (Jul 8, 2007)

Some froth!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Dork said:


> frothy coffee..... Some froth!


Why not try >> this cross-product << - sounds like it's ready-mixed (but no sugar....)

:wink:

(You gotta laff, eh...)

Dougie.


----------



## 105701 (Jul 8, 2007)

That looks pretty potent stuff, Dougie. Must try some!

You're right about the laughing - I'll try some of that too - when this is all sorted tho'! Cheers. :lol:


----------



## 105701 (Jul 8, 2007)

I’ve waited a bit before posting this because, to be quite honest, I can’t believe how successful the flushing has proved to be and I just wanted to be 110% sure that there was no mistake – not wanting to tempt providence etc. But there is no mistake – all traces of diesel have been removed – not the slightest hint of smell or taste. And it’s all down to BioMagic!

Many thanks to Peter (‘PeterandIrene’) and ‘Whistlinggypsy’ on this thread who put me on to the stuff. Also thanks to all the other kind folk who contributed to the thread – not least for their messages of support and sympathy!

And thanks particularly of course to Alex Notman at BioMagic. His obvious total confidence in the effectiveness of his product convinced me to continue with the flushing process, contrary to other advice I was getting.

As for BioMagic – it really is magic! Have a look at their website. It’s not just for flushing out water tanks! Far from it – there seem to be hundreds of uses, including of course being a practical and environmentally friendly alternative to the usual chemicals used in our motorhome toilets.

Hopefully that’s an end to it. What daft thing to have done – but it seems that I’m not the only one by any means! (I still think that AutoSleepers should look at properly identifying the water filler - but that’s another story . . . . . . !)


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm really pleased for you - it must be such a huge relief! I take it you've now bought a dripping-tap sticky transfer for the flap?

Dougie.


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

hm.... think I'll remove the key for the water filler from all the key rings and keep on a hook in the van to reduce chance of confusion.

So easy to see this happening.

Thanks for giving such a full story - good to see there was a happy ending.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I was going to suggest you take a sample of tap water to a local laboratory, maybe at a Uni or fuel supplier but you are now happy with your tank so well done.

So glad to hear you are sorted.

Good idea about keeping the key inside Mark


----------



## FROGGY (Apr 12, 2006)

*DIESEL IN FRESH WATER TANKS*

Hi guys,
Here is a man who trusted the manufacturer's claims and it helped him. Not all manufacturers and retailers are out to get you, some are genuine and BioMagic UK Ltd. is one of them. There may be people who cannot get the product to work for them but the vast majority of people I talk to think the product is genuine, unfortunately these are the people that don't often crow about their success with a product so good on Dork that he did and thanks.
Forggy.


Dork said:


> I've waited a bit before posting this because, to be quite honest, I can't believe how successful the flushing has proved to be and I just wanted to be 110% sure that there was no mistake - not wanting to tempt providence etc. But there is no mistake - all traces of diesel have been removed - not the slightest hint of smell or taste. And it's all down to BioMagic!
> 
> Many thanks to Peter ('PeterandIrene') and 'Whistlinggypsy' on this thread who put me on to the stuff. Also thanks to all the other kind folk who contributed to the thread - not least for their messages of support and sympathy!
> 
> ...


----------

